# Sony XES P1



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Not mine, but a nice setup. Never tried it, but always wanted to. These Sony XES setups are becoming rarer everyday.

Ultra Rare! NEW! Sony XES P1 old school SQ audiphile ES - eBay (item 250669138500 end time Jul-26-10 08:21:44 PDT)


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Awesome Deal, I just hated the display on the Sony XES, now it helps if you have a car that has really dark tinted windows.


----------



## rommelrommel (Apr 11, 2007)

Eh, no X1, no T1, no C1... it's cool that it's NOS and all but I think it's a bit pricey.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Man if it had the X1 I would be all over it. I agree for just the P1 along it is a little pricey. 

Man I hate I sold my XES system a few years back, I had a complete system with 2 program remotes.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

the crap screen can be worked around if you use an outboard screen like "olschool" did on his ES system..


----------

